#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-13
<artnay> I recently joined https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-translators but there was side effect: I'm now part of ~15 different LimeWire Translators groups
<artnay> a side... anyways, ideas why this happens?
<happyaron> artnay: send an email to ~rosetta-admins, and ask them to remove ~launchpad-translators from Limeware group, it is a dead project now.
<artnay> happyaron: done
<udienz> dpm: are you there?
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dpm> hi udienz, yeah, just logged in :)
<udienz> morning dpm
<udienz> dpm: i'm Mahyuddin Susanto
<happyaron> artnay: ah, dpm is here and you can ask him directly
<happyaron> artnay: he's the admin, :)
<dpm> udienz, ah hi Mayyudin, nice to meet you :)
<udienz> ;) my pleasure
<artnay> dpm: just sent some e-mail to rosetta@launchpad.net - so when you have time... :-)
<andrejz> morning everyone :)
<udienz> morning andrejz, artnay, happyaron
<dpm> udienz, sorry for the misspelling, Mahyuddin
<udienz> dpm: no problem
<happyaron> udienz: hey, :)
<dpm> hi artnay, good morning. I haven't received any e-mail though. What's the subject of the e-mail about? Could you open a support request instead at https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion?
<artnay> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/689533
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689533 in rosetta "Don't add Launchpad Tranalations members to Limewire Translators (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> artnay, ok, let me have a look at the bug, but what was the e-mail about?
<artnay> dpm: same thing, happyaron suggested to send an e-mail
<dpm> artnay, there is no need to send an e-mail. If you file a bug, everyone involved is notified. Sending the e-mail just means a duplicate read, which won't speed things up. Let me have a quick look at the bug
<artnay> dpm: I know, I sent the e-mail first and after your question filed a bug. should have done the latter first
<dpm> artnay, a bug or a support request are the best thing to do, as we try to be transparent in our communication. Either would work. But don't worry, we've got the bug already and we'll look into it
<dpm> artnay, where did you see you joined those teams? I cannot see them listed in https://launchpad.net/~jiri-gronroos/+participation
<artnay> dpm: https://translations.launchpad.net/~jiri-gronroos below
<happyaron> dpm: limewire-translators group has assigned ~launchpad-translators to many languages of that group.
<happyaron> dpm: https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/limewire-translators
<dpm> Let me have a look, thanks for the pointer happyaron
<happyaron> :)
<dpm> artnay, in any case, you weren't added to any teams, just to additional translation groups
<dpm> happyaron, did you get the last e-mail re: ubuntu-docs Simplified Chinese translations with the diagram? Did that help?
<happyaron> dpm: yes, I just read it, many thanks!
<dpm> great :)
<happyaron> I suggest translation groups should invite teams to join, rather than add them directly.
<dpm> happyaron, yeah, it seems the limewire guys weren't too sure how translation groups work. We'll have to get in touch with them
<happyaron> :)
<dpm> oh, I hadn't forgotten that, have you guys seen http://www.limewire.com?
<dpm> s/hadn't/had/
<happyaron> It has been closed IIRC.
<udienz> dpm: i have submit requset about ubuntu-l10n-id at herehttps://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+question/137577
<udienz> as your suggest, we create a admin groups
<dpm> udienz, yeah, I saw it. I'll forward it to the people who can change ownerships in Launchpad
<udienz> dpm: thanks
<dpm> udienz, admin groups? My suggestion was rather to have more communication in the team
<andrejz> @dpm: I have a question. Has the default translation policy for new projects in launchpad been changed to restriced yet ?
<udienz> dpm: yes its one way to communicate. last night we communicate each others via emails
<dpm> hi andrejz, not yet, that's bug 664410
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 664410 in rosetta "Set the default translations permissions to Structured, assigned to Launchpad Translators (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664410
<udienz> and sometime via facebook :)
<dpm> udienz, oh right, sounds good
<andrejz> subscribed, thanks dpm
<dpm> udienz, it would be really cool if you guys could organize a translation jam during the Ubuntu Global Jam as well. It would be a great time to get to know the others in the team
<udienz> dpm: okay, i'll coordinate with ubuntu-id staff first
<andrejz> udienz - my suggestion is beer - meet with other team members and drink beer together - that always works in my experience :D
<udienz> hahaha
<udienz> andrejz: we meet 1 years ago at Bogor, 20 KM from Jakarta Indonesia
<andrejz> we do it once per month - it's great - really helps with the team building process
<andrejz> of course not everybody can come all the time
<andrejz> some people almost never come due to logistic issues
<udienz> andrejz: i can't do it, because indonesia is very large, a half of europe :D
<udienz> but, we meet if any moment
<udienz> maybe ~3-5 each meeting
<andrejz> well then you can meet online and drink virtual beer :P
<udienz> andrejz: ahahaha
<udienz> hm.. i see limewire translations group at me lp page
<dpm> udienz, can you please show me the link?
<udienz> dpm: limewire? https://translations.launchpad.net/~udienz
<udienz> https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/limewire-translators
<dpm> your account's link only, that's fine :)
<udienz> oh.. ok
<danilos> andrejz, fwiw, no need for virtual beer: you can meet online and yet drink real beer :P
<dpm> :)
<andrejz> @danilos: true
<dpm> artnay, ok, replied to the bug you opened, converted it onto a question and sorted it out. If that solves your problem, please mark  https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/137632 as solved
<dpm> udienz, that should solve your problem, too ^
<udienz> s/Tranalations/Translations
<dpm> udienz, also I forgot to mention it on my e-mail, but if you use Facebook and microblogging, another way of keeping up to date with Ubuntu translations is FB and identi.ca/twitter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Contact/#Keeping%20up%20to%20date%20with%20translation%20news%20and%20announcements
<dpm> udienz, ok, I've transferred your support request to someone who'll be able to transfer the ownership to ubuntu-id-council
<udienz> dpm: thanks
<dpm> no worries :)
<andrejz> dpm, i have a quick questions
<andrejz> question
<andrejz> are there any plans to translate LXDE (Lubuntu) in launchpad in this cycle
<dpm> andrejz, unless LXDE is promoted to main, I don't think so. I know what it is, but I'm not familiar with the project, so I don't even know how they handle translations
<andrejz> There is Lubuntu project (Ubuntu + LXDE), which is trying to become official member of Ubuntu family
<andrejz> it's especially suitable for older computers
<andrejz> LXDE is done in transifex so import shouldn't be to difficult
<andrejz> i was thinking if Lubuntu is to become official ubuntu distro, then translations will need to be handled in launchpad at some point, correct ?
<dpm> yes, yes, I know what it is, but I don't know of which packages it is composed of, and whether they are in universe, multiverse, or if they will be promoted to main
<andrejz> ok, i see
<dpm> wohoo! The first Chromium translations from Launchpad have already landed in the upstream trunk! Good work everyone!
<dpm> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/chrome/third_party/launchpad_translations/
<artnay> will they be available at daily chromium builds (ppa)? I'm using chromium 10.something
<artnay> s/will/when/ ;-)
<artnay> maybe separate packets, no?
<andrejz> @artnay: i think they will be available if you have PPA installed
<dpm> artnay, yeah, exactly. Have a look at the announcement for more detailed info
<andrejz> @artnay: just make sure you have package chromium-browser-10n installed
<andrejz> i didn't and then i waited and nothing happened ;)
<dpm> I've just been discussing this with fta a couple of minutes ago. If any of you guys want to contribute, it might be a good idea to file a bug against the chromium-browser package in Ubuntu
<dpm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543069/
<dpm> andrejz, btw, the other day you were pointing me out to bug 672084 - I filed a bug upstream and it seems to be an Ubuntu-specific bug. In the upstream bug there is a link to an OMG Ubuntu article pointing to a bug in Ubuntu, but no actual bug has been filed, afaik. As you were interested, I thought you might want to be the one to file it ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 672084 in poedit (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "No menubar in Poedit (affects: 6) (heat: 137)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672084
<andrejz> well it seems to be working for me now, so apparently it has been fixed
<andrejz> well i must check
<andrejz> now i am behind my netbook with unity
<andrejz> i must see whether it's the same in desktop edition
<dpm> ah, ok :)
<dpm> andrejz, are you using unity in natty or in maverick?
<andrejz> maverick
<andrejz> i wouldn't complaing if i was running alpha software ;)
<andrejz> But it works OK in unity (10.10). Now i must just checked desktop edition (10.10). if both are OK, then the bug has been fixed
<udienz> dpm: sorry, i'm so emotional. he says in Bahasa about insulting me and LoCo
<udienz> i can't imagine it
<udienz> apologize for my emotions
<dpm> udienz, no worries :-) . I'd suggest even if discussions get heated to stay calm and show leadership by example
<udienz> Thanks, this is my weakness :(. he still insult team by send "junk" email to ubuntu-l10n-id
<udienz> i don't know what happen with him
<dpm> Hey everyone, I'm doing a quick test while working on the translations portal. Whoever is around could just paste the translation in their language of the following text?
<dpm> "Translate Ubuntu into your language"
<dpm> Thanks!
<henninge> dpm: do you need German? ;-)
<dpm> henninge, yeah, I actually don't know if they use the "Sie" or "Du" form for Ubuntu translations, so if you are using it you can provide a more consistent translation than I ;)
<henninge> German: "Übersetzen Sie Ubuntu in Ihre Sprache" or "Übersetze Ubuntu in deine Sprache"
<henninge> dpm: I was just wondering the same ...
<henninge> oh, "they", as in "German Ubuntu Translators"?
<udienz> dpm: "Terjemahkan Ubuntu kedalam Bahasa Anda"
<henninge> dpm: software is polite and uses "Sie" ;)
<dpm> henninge, great, thanks :)
<dpm> thanks udienz!
<henninge> dpm: Esperanto: "Traduku Ubuntu en vian lingvon"
<henninge> ;-)
<dpm> great!
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-14
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> mornign
<dpm> hey happyaron, are you around?
<happyaron> dpm: yes, I'm here
<dpm> happyaron, ah, no worries, I've just sent you an e-mail
<happyaron> dpm: got it, thanks!
<dpm> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-15
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning
<Hazel-> can i ask for a french translator here?
<andrejz> @Hazel: I am not sure, if anyone from french team is on the channel and behind the computer
<andrejz> you can wait for somebody to show up or look here - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-fr
<andrejz> and here - http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr
<Hazel-> andrejz: ok thanks
<dpm> morning TLE, thanks for sending the reminder on language packs to the list
<gtriderxc> can anyone help me : "There are 2 errors in the translations you provided. Please correct them before continuing.": "	
<gtriderxc> format specifications in 'msgid' expect a mapping, those in 'msgstr[1]' expect a tuple "
<gtriderxc> Copy text 	
<gtriderxc> Install %(amount)s Item
<gtriderxc> Install %(amount)s Items
<gtriderxc> an example: "Instalacja % elementów"
<gtriderxc> should I give brackets or what??
<yurchor> No. You should not.
<yurchor> The string in brackets is the context. Keep it intact.
<dpm> gtriderxc, exactly, you should not translate %(amount)s and leave it as it is
<gtriderxc> THX
<gtriderxc> BUT!
<gtriderxc> there is gonna be a problem in Polish
<gtriderxc> cause
<gtriderxc> in Polish we do not say one time
<gtriderxc> we say once
<gtriderxc> so if i leave it the programm will interpret it as:
<gtriderxc> ok, I first check it and then complain:P
<gtriderxc> *i'll
<gtriderxc> oK. I made it work. THX 4 help
<TLE> dpm: np
<gtriderxc> "Welcome back! There is" "Welcome back! There are"  but
<gtriderxc> in Polish we've got three possibilities
<gtriderxc> first for 1
<gtriderxc> second for 2
<gtriderxc> third for all over >2
<gtriderxc> I'm also provided to give three translation suggestions though there R only two strings
<TLE> gtriderxc: when you translate an application, you give it the appropriate plural definition that will tell it how many plural forms there are in your language
<gtriderxc> but who is gonna know that the second possibility is only for "2 recomendationS"
<TLE> that is the number you are asked to translate
<TLE> the msgid wil always be 2 strings since there are 2 plural forms in english
<TLE> who is gonna know ?
<TLE> well you need to check how the plural forms for your language is defined before you start translating, that is the way you will know
<gtriderxc> in Polish I always try to avoid two forms and I always succeded but now it's just impossible:)
<TLE> I don't think I understand, you say you try to avoind 2 forms?
<danilos> gtriderxc, you can see what form is for what number on the language page
<gtriderxc> i try to make the second form suitable for all plural possibilities
<gtriderxc> but and doesn't always work
<TLE> gtriderxc: that won't work
<danilos> gtriderxc, why would you do that?
<gtriderxc> and now it won't
<danilos> gtriderxc, also, https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/pl says it's a bit more complex than what you cited above
<TLE> ah we can't be two people talking at once, danilos will you take it?
<danilos> TLE, nah, you go ahead :)
<TLE> gtriderxc: ok I'll try to explain
<gtriderxc> sometimes the sentence construction require only one plural form
<TLE> gtriderxc: yes and then you shoul fill that in for all three cases
<gtriderxc> ok, now i understand:) thanks
<TLE> gtriderxc: no problem, you see the point is that which one of you translations that will be used may depend on a number in one of the variables, and so, nomatter how many of the strings you have filled in, it will always just use the one that corresponds to that number
<gtriderxc> ok but
<gtriderxc> in my present case I'm gonna need the second plural form for all digits from 2-4
<TLE> yes and that is already coded into launchpad as you can see in the page danilos linked to
<TLE> Polish has 3 plural forms:
<TLE> Form 0 for 1.
<TLE> Form 1 for 2, 3, 4, 22, 23, 24...
<TLE> Form 2 for 0, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9...
<gtriderxc> is there any form of formatting the string that will tell somebody that in polisch the second from as suitable for 2-4??
<TLE> ^^
<gtriderxc> exactly
<gtriderxc> ok. now i get it
<gtriderxc> THX once again
<TLE> there isn't anything that will tell you that, the only thing we presently can do, is to write it on the webpages and try and communicate it when a translator volounteers
<TLE> you are welcome
<gtriderxc> "Translators: full sentence will be: Welcome back! There is/are %(len)i new recommendation/s for you. "
<gtriderxc> String is divided into three parts
<gtriderxc> :
<gtriderxc>  Welcome back! There is/are///         %(len)i new recommendation/s///                  for you.
<gtriderxc> we don't need the "for You part" should I just leave it blank??
<gtriderxc> or is it gonn be a problem??
<andrejz> no it's not
<dpm> hm, I think that string needs to use plural forms :(
<dpm> gtriderxc, can you give us a link to the string please?
<andrejz> i think this is software center
<gtriderxc> just a sec...
<dpm> We should probably report a bug
<gtriderxc> exactly
<gtriderxc> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center/pl/+translate?field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&show=untranslated&start=8
<dpm> thanks
<gtriderxc> software center 211,212,213
<andrejz> string is ok
<danilos> I don't think that string needs to use plural forms
<danilos> just like the first one doesn't (even though it does today)
<danilos> however, the first string should be split into "Welcome back!" and "There are %(len)i new recommendations for you", the second of which would use plural forms
<dpm> I think mvo or someone else working in Software Center must have had to split the sentence. I don't think they'd have gone the length of adding a comment to each part if they could have used a single, joined, sentence
<dpm> but that's just a guess
<gtriderxc> i hope no over ambitious man will translate the last part just for fun
<danilos> dpm, that's true, but then they should have at least split up "Welcome back!" and "There is"
<danilos> not that it matters much
<dpm> hm, yeah, I should probably ask mvo
<gtriderxc> "Copy text 	Copy _Web Link"
<gtriderxc> ??why _Web??
<gtriderxc> and why someone translated it this way:?? >>S_kopiuj adres strony WWW<<??
<gtriderxc> Skopiuj == Copy
<gtriderxc> what is this>> _ <<  for??
<andrejz> @gridexc
<gtriderxc> ...
<andrejz> the chacater _ is used for accelerators
<andrejz> So if it says _File
<andrejz> this means F in File will be underlined
<andrejz> and one can open the menu using Alt Gr + F
<gtriderxc> :)THX once again:)
<andrejz> so
<andrejz> the thing you should be careful about - there shouldn't be the same letter underlined several times in one menu
<gtriderxc> that's clear:)
<gtriderxc> thanks a lot!:)
<andrejz> So if you have Fil_e you cannot have H_elp
<andrejz> no problem
<trijntje> Hi all, where can I find the langpack-ppa for Maverick? I saw a reference to it on the ML but I cant find a link to it on the wiki
<andrejz> just a sec
<andrejz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa
<trijntje> andrejz, thanks, little crash at this side ;)
<andrejz> sure, no problem
<gtriderxc> helllo
<gtriderxc> can anyone help me??:
<gtriderxc> "Install %(amount)s Item"
<gtriderxc> I'm gonna translete it into Polish
<gtriderxc> &
<gtriderxc> should all the interior stay as it is??
<gtriderxc> i mean:  %(amount)s
<trijntje> gtriderxc, yes
<gtriderxc> thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-16
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<gtriderxc> hi
<dpm> hey gtriderxc :)
<andrejz> morning :)
<TiMiDo> hello guys
<TiMiDo> i have a question if i want to take over, for ubuntu, in haw language to who'm do i need to speak with?
<gtriderxc> ??
<dpm> hi TiMiDo, you'll find all the info you need here:
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/StartingTeam
<gtriderxc> question:
<gtriderxc> "At the heart of Ubuntu&#8217;s philosophy is the belief that computing is for everyone. With advanced accessibility tools and hundreds of options like your preferred fonts, color schemes and languages, Ubuntu provides the flexibility to fit real people, whoever they are."
<gtriderxc> ubiquity slideshow
<gtriderxc> in English there are three lines of text
<gtriderxc> once again: in English there are three lines
<gtriderxc> !! TWO LINES
<ubot4> Factoid 'TWO LINES' not found
<gtriderxc> in Polish there will be three lines
<gtriderxc> does anybody check if the text in Polish Live CD will be steel on the screen??
<gtriderxc> cause in the 10.04 on one screen one of the last line were right at the boarder with no margin
<gtriderxc> so are there any limits??
<andrejz> @gtriderxc: Design of installer slideshow is probably not done
<andrejz> but you might get in contact with the team who is responsible for this and ask about it
<gtriderxc> ok i'll try to find 'em
<andrejz> otherwise you can simply test it and see if it works or not. if it doesn't then you send a bug report
<andrejz> i our case the button "Try Ubuntu" was to narrow for our language
<andrejz> so i submitted a bug report and it was fixed within a few days
<udienz> dpm: are you there?
<udienz> dpm: about master plan, it mean that "The purpose what he/she do"
<udienz> not much, only one paragraph
<udienz> i currently deffered gary because he won't send an emails
<udienz> in Ubuntu-l10n-id tradition, we must send an email contain planning which package want to translate
<udienz> or choosing package priority
<udienz> since i take control ubuntu-l10n, 3 person accepted
<udienz> all sending emails
<gtriderxc> "otherwise you can simply test it and see" You mean I'm able to download the slideshow??
<dpm> hi udienz. Thanks for the clarification. Do you think you could send him another e-mail, though? I haven't seen the original e-mail, but it seems to me that the "master plan" part was a bit vague. Do you think you could re-send it elaborating on what you want from him? Remember that not everyone is technical or knows about all the translations terminology, so trying to be specific is always best
<dpm> udienz, also, is this procedure explained anywhere else? In the wiki or in the team's page?
<dpm> gtriderxc, you can test the slideshow in two ways: by testing the Natty ISO (you can do this easily on a virtual machine or in a USB stick) or by testing the translations directly on the slideshow:
<dpm> http://dylanmccall.blogspot.com/2010/11/using-ubiquity-slideshow-for-loco.html
<udienz> dpm: i send email to him twice https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-l10n-id/msg00014.html
<udienz> dpm: yes from this page https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-id
<gtriderxc> thx
<udienz> dpm: old admin tells me to not approve a person without sending email first
<dpm> gtriderxc, here are the instructions to test on a USB: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallUSBKey
<dpm> udienz, I think what you are doing is good practice, I was just wondering if the information is clear enough (I cannot read indonesian, I can only use google translate)
<dpm> On the page it says just to send an e-mail, it does not say anything about a "master plan" or what the contents of the e-mail should be:
<dpm> "Please send your email to ubuntu-l10n-id@lists.launchpad.net, if you won't send confirmation your application will be IGNORED! Thank you for joining the team..."
<dpm> I think it would be a good idea to make this message more clear, explaining briefly what you are expecting people to write on the e-mail
<dpm> I would also make it more friendly
<dpm> "if you won't send confirmation your application will be IGNORED!"
<udienz> dpm: but in indonesian already says called "rencana yang ingin Anda lakukan"
<dpm> That would definitely not make the team attractive to me
<dpm> (that IGNORED message)
<udienz> dpm: okay, i will editting it
<gtriderxc> I prefer V mashines rather. I do already have 11.04 on one of them
<dpm> gtriderxc, sure, whatever you prefer :)
<dpm> udienz, here's what google translator returns me:
<dpm> http://translate.google.cat/?hl=ca&tab=wT#id|en|Selamat%20mampir%20di%20Tim%20Penterjemah%20Ubuntu%20Indonesia%2C%20dan%20bagi%20Anda%20yang%20ingin%20bergabung%20disini%20silakan%20kirimkan%20email%20ke%20ubuntu-l10n-id%40lists.launchpad.net%20dan%20sertakan%20rencana%20yang%20ingin%20Anda%20lakukan%20di%20Tim%20Penterjemah%20Ubuntu%20Indonesia.%0A%0A%3D%3D%20Semua%20Calon%20anggota%20HARUS%20mengirimkan%20email%20ke%20alamat%20diatas%2C%20atau%2
<dpm> 0permohonan%20anda%20akan%20DITOLAK%20%3D%3D%0A%0APanduan%20bagi%20para%20penerjemah%3A%0Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu-id.org%2FLaunchpad%2FMelakukanTerjemahan%0Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fbit.ly%2F10s6Sa
<dpm> err, well that kind of failed :)
<udienz> :)
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> what I wanted to say was that the translated text says something along the lines of "please send an email to ubuntu-l10n-id@lists.launchpad.net and include the plan you want to do in Ubuntu Indonesian Translators Team"
<dpm> If I were someone new who wants to join the Indonesian translations community, I'd be a bit confused by the "include the plan you want to do" part
<dpm> (I know google translate does not give an accurate translation, but you get an idea of what I mean)
<dpm> I'd suggest:
<dpm> * elaborate (briefly) on that part
<dpm> * Make the "== All Candidates MUST send an email to the address above, or your application will be DENIED ==" message more friendly
<dpm> hi happyaron, are you around?
<happyaron> dpm: yes, I am
<dpm> hi :) someone forwarded me a message yesterday regarding IME packages, and I saw they were mentioning you and you were on the CC list. However, I cannot quite figure out what the Debian guy wants. Do you know what went on there? (you can reply to me in a private message if you prefer)
<happyaron> no need of using private message, :)
<udienz> dpm: updated now, thanks!
<happyaron> He was CC'ing me, lidaobing - we are maintaining two major IME packages in Debian, and mdz - from Ubuntu
<happyaron> We just did something not perfect for Debian Squeeze, so he would like to notice us about the fact we need to know, so we won't miss Debian 7.0. The sender is a Debian Developer, and as far as I know I am the only one still in NM process - Li and mdz are already DDs. The sender has another thought about developer from Ubuntu should also respect Debian release - by doing the correct thing while uploading.
<happyaron> IME is the topic we've discussed, about ibus's PYTHONPATH
<happyaron> and fcitx's removal
<happyaron> That's all.
<dpm> thanks udienz. Looking at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-id, though, what I meant was that if you could elaborate more on the "explain what your plan if you joining this team". "your plan" is very vague. I'd suggest something along the lines of "explain us a bit about yourself and the applications you'd like to translate". Also the "== All Candidates MUST send an email to the address above, or your application will be DENIED ==" message does n
<dpm> ot look very friendly to me. I'd recommend not using all caps for community communication. Finally, I'd also recommend writing the text in Indonesian, as the target are new Indonesian translators. I hope you understand I'm not trying to be picky, I'm just trying to help
<dpm> happyaron, thanks for the clarification. What do you think we should do from the Ubuntu side? Do you think pointing him to the #debian-ubuntu IRC channel would be a good start?
<udienz> dpm: ok, i'll updating again
<dpm> udienz, awesome, thanks
<happyaron> dpm: Not needed, I think. He just thought we were neglecting Debian, and would like us to do correct thing to make Debian Squeeze has good IMEs
<dpm> happyaron, he's probably expecting a reply from the Ubuntu side, and it would be polite from us to send it, though. In the benefit of Debian-Ubuntu relations, what do you think we could tell him?
<happyaron> It is probably a common problem of Ubuntu developers start working for Debian, they are familiar with Ubuntu's release process, but doesn't know what should be done.
<happyaron> dpm: Well, personally I think only mdz in the recipient should consider a Ubuntu Developer (packaging), I don't know whether we'd ask him to send replies.
<happyaron> I noticed the sender continues CC'ing mdz even when he cut down the CC list and try to discuss fcitx with me.
<dpm> happyaron, I'm not sure I understand what you mean in the "should consider a Ubuntu Developer (packaging)" part. mdz has asked if we could look into this, that's also why I'm asking
<happyaron> mdz starts to working on Ubuntu first, and he become a Debian Developer after he was already contribute to Ubuntu a lot.
<happyaron> Other people in the CC list (including me) doesn't maintain any package directly in Ubuntu.
<dpm> oh, I see
<dpm> ok, thanks for the clarification happyaron, that gives me the context I needed :)
<happyaron> :)
<dpm> happyaron, there is one thing I don't understand. Howcome does he think mdz is the package maintainer in Ubuntu? Looking at e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ibus-anthy, the package maintainer is "Ubuntu Core Developers"
<happyaron> Ubuntu usually set package maintainer to a team, for example "Ubuntu Core Developers", "Ubuntu MOTU Developers", "Ubuntu Kernel Team", "Ubuntu Desktop Team", etc. Even the "Maintainer" field doesn't have an @ubuntu.com email, the package lint tool will return warnings.
<happyaron> Looking at mdz's Launchpad profile, he is a member of ubuntu-core-dev and ubuntu-archive teams, so he has almost full access to almost any package in Ubuntu repository
<dpm> happyaron, yeah, I know that, but that does not mean he's the maintainer. It could have been anyone in the core dev team. In any case, that answers my question, thanks!
<happyaron> dpm: :)
<udienz> dpm: currently i'm working to fixing bug 514401
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514401 in checkbox (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Translations are not loaded for the test descriptions in Checkbox (affects: 1) (heat: 13)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514401
<dpm> udienz, ah, yes I saw that, that's awesome!
<dpm> udienz, and good work on the team info at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-id, it looks so much better now
<udienz> dpm: and thannks for your suggestions
<dpm> no worries :)
<dpm> udienz, did you find the root cause? AFAIK, Gabor's patch improved the situation, but he said it didn't yet solve the issue
<udienz> dpm: following last review Gabor's patch works wellbut cannot merge to maverick
<udienz> because it can break translations
<dpm> udienz, right, good point. I think having it in Natty would be a big improvement already. So have you tried if now translations are properly loaded?
<udienz> dpm: not yet, but if i try to load this page https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/checkbox/+pots/checkbox/es/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Fingerprint+login+verification+procedure
<dpm> udienz, also, if you've got any questions on checkbox, I'd suggest talking to cr3 on #ubuntu-devel, he's the developer (he'll be up in a few hours)
<udienz> still happen in natty
<udienz> dpm: ok
<udienz> dpm: http://imagebin.org/128148 it works!
<dpm> udienz, awesome \o/
<dpm> good work!
<dpm> udienz, I see you are not using an Indonesian version of Ubuntu there? :P
<udienz> dpm: yesterday i change my language because i have problem with packaging :D
<dpm> hehehe
<gtriderxc> "OpenOffice.org is fully compatible with Microsoft Office and has everything you need to create professional documents, spreadsheets and presentations. OpenOffice.org is easy to use, packed with the features you need and completely free."
<gtriderxc> I heard that there's gonna be no open office in 11.04??
<andrejz> yes that's the plan
<andrejz> these strings should change before 11.04 is relaeased
<andrejz> maybe you should report it to the team (either slideshow or documentation i don't know what you are looking at), so they don't forget
<andrejz> in a similar fashion F-spot was changed by Shotwell in the slideshow in the last moment
<gtriderxc> slideshow
<gtriderxc> ok
<gtriderxc> A Polish translation sugestion for Natty: "Thank you for choosing Ubuntu 10.10. This version brings some " :))
<dpm> good thing it was a suggestion only, and not an actual translation then ;)
<gtriderxc> but actually "Thank you for choosing Ubuntu 10.10. This version brings some exciting changes including a new sound menu, the Shotwell photo manager and features that make it even easier to find and install new software. While Ubuntu is installed, this slideshow will show you around." ain't suitable for 11.04 anymore. will there be a new  sound menu??
<gtriderxc> i think it is a lil bit to early for translating the ubiquity slideshow
<dpm> Translators and everyone else, if you want to learn more about Ubuntu translations and ask your questions, join me in 15 minutes at the Ubuntu Translations videocast:
<dpm> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ubuntu-translations-with-david-planella
<dpm> :-)
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, I can't stay to the end, sorry
<dpm> Andre_Gondim, no worries, thanks for participating!
<dpm> and thanks to everyone else!
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-17
<dpm> good morning all
<gtriderxc> hi
<dpm> hey gtriderxc :-)
<gtriderxc> once again I'mm gonna need some help of Yours...
<gtriderxc>    1. Ubuntu
<gtriderxc>    2. Natty (11.04)
<gtriderxc>    3. Translations
<gtriderxc>    4. “gnome-power-manager” source package
<gtriderxc>    5. Template “gnome-power-manager”
<gtriderxc>    6. Polish (pl)
<gtriderxc> %s waiting to charge
<gtriderxc> Copy text 	
<gtriderxc> %s waiting to discharge
<dpm> gtriderxc, it's easier for us (and for you :) if you send us a direct link to the string
<gtriderxc> waitin to DISCHARGE???
<gtriderxc> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-power-manager/+pots/gnome-power-manager/pl/+translate?show=untranslated
<gtriderxc> how can one wait to discharge??
<gtriderxc> ain't it easier to say discharging or charging??
<gtriderxc> 2. "%s" - "larger than 12 hours remaining TRANSLATORS: the device is discharging "
<gtriderxc> what do they gave us the information for??
<dpm> 1. I think it refers to a laptop battery or another device (e.g. wireless mouse). I'm not sure what the context is, but I believe the "waiting" might be needed there. I think there are the "discharging" and "charging" strings already
<gtriderxc> does it mean i should put my own description there or just leave %s
<gtriderxc> ??
<dpm> (btw, you can send direct URLs to translations using the link in the small magnifier icon to the left, e.g. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-power-manager/+pots/gnome-power-manager/pl/400/+translate )
<gtriderxc> :) how can one wait to discharge a bettery??:)
<gtriderxc> *battery
<dpm> I'm not sure, either, so the best thing might be to ask the gnome-power-manager developers. Or perhaps on the Ubuntu Polish translators lists someone knows more
<dpm> 2. You should just leave it as %s
<gtriderxc> OK, i;m gonna find it out before translating
<gtriderxc> ok THX
<dpm> the comment just tells you that %s is going to be replaced by the translation of "discharging"
<dpm> it simply gives you a bit of context
<dpm> np :-)
<gtriderxc> thats how i got it but wasn't sure
<dpm> gtriderxc, nice video you posted on the translators FB page :-)
<gtriderxc> pretty useful
<dpm> yeah, it was really cool
<gtriderxc> especially if You can see some of the apps which You translates
<gtriderxc> *translate
<dpm> hm, yeah, that's a good point
<gtriderxc> I could see for example the element of Software Center I ask 3 days ago about
<gtriderxc> I made an upgrade and have an old soft Cen
<dpm> cool
<dpm> translators: there is still time to get your maverick language pack updates tested and released:
<dpm> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2010-December/004258.html
<TLE> go go go
<gtriderxc> update in progress. that was the deeper sense of my yesterdays question on Videocast
<gtriderxc> too deep and too hidden:)
<andrejz> dpm, you there?
<dpm> hey andrejz, yes. Can I help with anything?
<andrejz> yes. One of the users is complaining about some strings in Lucid 10.04
<andrejz> He is using language pack PPA
<andrejz> and even thought the errors he mentions were fixed in august / september
<andrejz> he still sees them
<andrejz> his language pack version is   language-pack-sl               1:10.04+20101210               translation updates for language Slovenian
<andrejz> it's a minor thing (poor spelling) but it's quite visible and also 10.04 is LTS and hence important to us
<dpm> andrejz, could you give me more details? Do you know the particular string or the application/package it comes from?
<andrejz> yes, both are gnome pakcages
<andrejz> one is from gnome menu and the other gnome-applets
<andrejz> This is one of those strings - https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gnome-applets/+pots/gnome-applets-2.0/sl/770/+translate
<dpm> let me see...
<andrejz> This is one more - https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gnome-menus/+pots/gnome-menus/sl/50/+translate
<dpm> andrejz, ah, unfortunately these might be strings that cannot be updated in language packs. Look at the "Located in ../desktop-directories/Settings-System.directory.in.h:1" line of the second URL. I believe .directory files are not supported by language packs, but I'd have to re-check. So there is no easy way to update that one other than patching the package. The first one, regarding the trash applet, I'm not sure. But I could think that the tras
<dpm> h applet might also be special in a similar way
<dpm> So no easy way of updtating them, sorry :(
<andrejz> ok, no problem just wanted to check if it's a bug or something
<andrejz> it's ok. we reached 99% for 10.10, so now we have a year and a half to check, recheck and then check again in fix all issues before next LTS
<andrejz> :)
<gtriderxc> AT LAST! IT WORKS! MY SOFTWARE CENTER SPEAKS POLISH!
<gtriderxc> \o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/
<gtriderxc> after 9 months:)
<yurchor> Just of curiosity. Why networkmanager-cli is so high in the list of packages (first page)?
<andrejz> @gtriderxc: congrats :)
<dpm> gtriderxc, great, good work! :-)
<gtriderxc> if I knew it works this way I'd test it better
<dpm> yurchor, hm, let me have a look, I don't remember having put it there, but it might be because it's got Ubuntu modifications and it's quite visible?
<gtriderxc> I mean with that proposed apdates
<gtriderxc> *updates
<yurchor> dpm: More visible than GNOME-applet? ;)
<dpm> gtriderxc, yeah, that's the nice thing about language packs
<dpm> yurchor, I don't know, perhaps someone else put it there for a good reason. happyaron, have you been prioritizing templates in the imports queue recently? do you know about networkmanager-cli?
<dpm> it's just a matter of setting the priority, if it does not belong to the first page, we can just give it a lower priority
<dpm> thanks for the heads up yurchor
<yurchor> dpm: Thanks for your answer. Can I ask just one more question?
<happyaron> dpm: nope, I have not touched launchpad translations for roughly a month
<dpm> thanks happyaron
<dpm> yurchor, of course!
<dpm> yurchor, btw, where do you see it in the first page? It's not on mine: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/ca
<yurchor> dpm: It's networkmanager itself (in fact CLI).
<dpm> yurchor, networkmanager is the only template we've got, and it's on the second page https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/ca/+index?start=50&batch=50 - where do you see this -cli template? can you give me the URL?
<dpm> or do you mean that the 'networkmanager' template contains only CLI translations?
<yurchor> dpm: Yes.
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<dpm> in that case, and if they are not shown in the UI in a visible way, we might want to put it further down the list
<dpm> but we should make sure that those translations are indeed not used in the UI
<dpm> are you sure about that?
<yurchor> dpm: GNOME coordinator told me so.
<dpm> yurchor, ok, great. Let me see where we should best put it...
<dpm> done
<yurchor> dpm: Thanks.
<dpm> it's now in the region around 18. according to our priority guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/TemplatesPriority
<dpm> you're welcome, thanks for the heads up
<gtriderxc> can the Polish translations be also added to the list if they are tested?? whom should I contact in such cases?
<andrejz> @gtriderxc: add it to the wiki page
<dpm> gtriderxc, you don't have to contact anyone. If you have tested them, you just add the feedback to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA and they will be uploaded
<andrejz> that's the link i was looking for, dpm just beated me ;)
<yurchor> I want to ask about KDE destktop-files. It seems that they are not exported for Natty. Delayed for KDE 4.6? Maybe something wrong export lists?
<gtriderxc> should I have some special permission to do that?? cause it seems that I'm unable to add anything
<andrejz> @gtriderxc: you must sign in
<gtriderxc> yes I am
<dpm> gtriderxc, under the "Translations LanguagePackUpdatesQA" title on that page you should see an "Edit" link. Can you see it?
<gtriderxc> ok, now I see
<dpm> cool, let us know if it works
<gtriderxc> done:)
<gtriderxc> thank You 4 help
<dpm> gtriderxc, great, thanks! That's the greatness of community. Just think that what you've just done with your translations and the test will bring new Polish translations to thousands of users
<dpm> that's just awesome
<gtriderxc> :)
<dpm> btw, your earlier exclamation of joy has just been featured in the Ubuntu translators Facebook page ;)
<gtriderxc> :-)
<dpm> anyway, lunch time :)
<yantrashilpi> hello dpm: are you around? Need some tips.
<dpm> hi yantrashilpi
<dpm> how can I help?
<yantrashilpi> he got the email about the translation blog.
<dpm> ah, good :)
<yantrashilpi> The link seems to have converted into a reference number [2]
<yantrashilpi> am I missing something?
<dpm> yantrashilpi, I cannot check because I sent the e-mail through Launchpad's "Contact this user" feature (I could not find your e-mail), but the link in [2] was:
<dpm> https://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2010/12/17/natty-translations-plans-ii-translations-training-sessions/
<yantrashilpi> dpm: ah great... now will you be publishing the translations on the same website or should I create one?
<dpm> yantrashilpi, we've got two options:
<dpm> a) if you have a blog, you can publish a translation of the post and I'll update my post with a link to yours
<yantrashilpi> i definitely don't have one at the moment.
<dpm> b) If you haven't, just send me the translation per e-mail and I'll write a new blog post in Kannada crediting you as the translator
<yantrashilpi> great. so I'll do taht for now.
<dpm> fantastic :)
<dpm> thanks a lot
<yantrashilpi> I think there are a couple of active translators on the kannada team. I've finally gotten in touch with them.
<dpm> oh, great
<yantrashilpi> I'll try to have them review it as well.
<dpm> awesome
<yantrashilpi> thanks.
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-18
<gtriderxc> anyone here??
 * askhl_ hides so as not to be expected to answer any questions
<andrejz> always :)
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> so...
<andrejz> just ask
<gtriderxc> perhaps You know if CHECKBOX is a part of Ubuntu or GNOME??
<gtriderxc> cause I was told to translate Ubuntu parts
<andrejz> i am about 99% sure it's not gnome
<andrejz> might be from somewhere else, though
<gtriderxc> I'm not sure what to do now
<gtriderxc> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/pl
<andrejz> I believe this is the upstream - https://translations.launchpad.net/checkbox
<andrejz> wow, you are doing really well
<gtriderxc> :)
<andrejz> it's not a part of gnoem
<andrejz> gnome
<gtriderxc> in which language are You translating??
<andrejz> it's being developed in launchpad
<andrejz> slovenian, kind of similar to polish :)
<gtriderxc> oh yeah:)
<andrejz> so if you do it in natty part, it will be translated in ubuntu and if you do it in the link i specified above other distributions (also ubuntu) should be able to use it
<gtriderxc> oh... thanks. i didn't knew that
<gtriderxc> have You git a lot of translators there in Slovenia??
<andrejz> that's why we try to do stuff in upstream if possible and then add/fix in launchpad
<andrejz> not really that manny but a few are really into it and make up for the rest
<andrejz> we could always have more and better i suppose, but i am quite pleased with the way things are now
<andrejz> the only problem is that other teams are weaker (like KDE or Debian translation team for example)
<gtriderxc> oh:/ my only problem in Poland is
<andrejz> @gtriderxc: you can see a list of gnome packages for 10.04 (hasn't been updted for 10.10)  here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream/GNOME/GnomeLucidModules
<gtriderxc> wow tahnk You
<andrejz> it's just slightly outdated as i said, but it's a very good starting point
<gtriderxc> my biggest problem here in Poland is that we have one man who does a lot of bad translations and he has Reviewer rights though he doesn't know the basic rules about translations
<andrejz> well talk to the leader of the translation team
<gtriderxc> however the checkbox is also pretty important
<gtriderxc> but has a lot of bugs
<andrejz> i think big bugs are even worse than no trasnlation, minor ones are acceptable
<askhl_> The problem with bad translations are that they are a lot more difficult to find than no translations
<askhl_> s/are/is/
<andrejz> true
<askhl_> In our team we use the suggestion functionality in Launchpad so we always have a proofreader
<andrejz> we are also trying to use that but without knowing where the strings appear in the program it's difficult
<gtriderxc> yes if you can work as a team its quite easy
<gtriderxc> there is one more thing
<andrejz> it's not only obvious mistakes
<andrejz> also small typos
<gtriderxc> there are old translators here who make terrible translations and I'm a pretty new one
<gtriderxc> they may not want to talk to me:)
<andrejz> young power is the best
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> lot's of energy and high motivation. that's what all teams need
<gtriderxc> we've got some rules for translators
<andrejz> that's essential
<gtriderxc> and not all of us know they
<andrejz> I think it's important to work on that
<gtriderxc> I'll try
<andrejz> just stay positive ;)
<andrejz> i need to go
<andrejz> good night
<gtriderxc> cu
<andrejz> bye
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-19
<gtriderxc> we've raised the bar on personal clouds.
<gtriderxc> how should I understand it??
<gtriderxc> whether you need to access your contacts, notes or bookmarks from any computer or the web, enjoy your favorite music from a cloud integrated store or stream your entire collection to iPhone and Android mobile phones - we've raised the bar on personal clouds. Learn more at <link:url>http://one.ubuntu.com/</link:url>.
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-12
<TLE> kelemengabor: hallo
<TLE> regarding bug 900722
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 900722 in ubuntu-translations "Titles in primary Unity screen wrongfully hyphenated in Danish (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/900722
<kelemengabor> hi TLE
<TLE> can we just make the bug "also affects" Unity, to get them to make the translator comments, or do I need to make a separate bug?
<kelemengabor> I think it would be better to file another bug, this went towards fixing the Danish translation
<TLE> yes, it went in that direction, though it actually was the other thing I intended, I'll make an extra bug
<kelemengabor> and I think it would be great if Unity could properly hyphenate the strings it shows
<TLE> yes, and if they cannot consult a grammar lib for this, alternatively let ud mark break points with a "-" and the use the one that makes sense in the appropriate case and through away the rest, sort of like what you do in Latex
<jokerdino> hi people, i have followed your convo above.
<jokerdino> I think there should have been a note to translator, so that translations were made properly.
<TLE> jokerdino: in the process of asking for one now
<jokerdino> luckily, my language doesn't have that problem.
<jokerdino> we just translate each part of the string.
<jokerdino> our language isn't that concatenated :D
<jokerdino> usually, developers are just lazy to add that translators' note
<jokerdino> anyway, do any of you know when the precise translations are going to be implemented?
<kelemengabor> jokerdino: today or tomorrow, I think
<TLE> kelemengabor: done, let us hope that they find a good solution
<kelemengabor> speaking of which, dpm: ping, any update on the priorities?
<jokerdino_> the template priorities?
<kelemengabor> TLE: thanks!
<jokerdino_> one sec
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, I tried to set them last week after the call, but I had some problems with the priority setter script
<kelemengabor> :(
<jokerdino> is that bad news?
<dpm> I don't think I'll have time to look into it today, so let me do that first thing tomorrow morning
<dpm> kelemengabor, it's just a matter of debugging what went wrong, set them, write the announcement and flick the switch
<kelemengabor> no problem, there is still 5400 templates waiting in the queue
<kelemengabor> dpm: also, I have noticed yesterday that a few packages were moved to Universe, I have disabled them in precise, but I want to take another look later today
<dpm> kelemengabor, 5k+ templates!?? I left it at 81 last week
<kelemengabor> no, I mean approved translations
<dpm> ah, phew
<dpm> it's 78 templates:
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=pot&batch=300
<kelemengabor> yeah, no much change on that
<dpm> kelemengabor, which were the packages that moved to universe?
<kelemengabor> evolution-couchdb, gnome-panel, tomboy, gbrainy
<kelemengabor> erm, gnome-panel is in Universe even in Oneiric
<kelemengabor> dpm: FYI, gnome-themes and tsclient is no longer present in Precise [tsclient not even in Oneiric], and gtksourceview2 is in universe - I'm disabling these
<dpm> kelemengabor, ack, thanks!
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-13
<dpm> kelemengabor, I'm just finishing off the blog post announcement for opening translations. All set for flicking the switch in a few minutes? ;-)
<kelemengabor> dpm: sure
<dpm> cool, I'm on the community meeting right now, but I'll come back to the blog post once it's finished, and then we can start the fireworks :)
<jokerdino_> I can't wait for the opening ceremony!! :)
<dpm> jokerdino_ :)
<kelemengabor> dpm: is there anything to do about enabling the langpack generation?
<dpm> kelemengabor, yeah:
<dpm> 1) Adding Precise to the schedule at https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule (possibly dropping natty)
<dpm> 2) Get someone at Launchpad to commit the changes to the schedule to the exports
<dpm> 3) Give pitti a heads up
<dpm> But let's open translations first. I don't want this to be a blocker, I'll take care of it tomorrow
<dpm> Give me a few mins to finish off the announcement
<dpm> and then we'll be ready to roll
<kelemengabor> okay... seems that I can't be much help with these :\
<dpm> kelemengabor, oh, if you want to help, it will be really welcome. If you've got any ideas on the schedule, that'd be helpful (e.g. shall we drop natty and replace it with precise, or move precise builds to some other day, etc.)
<kelemengabor> dpm: I think we should be replacing Natty with Oneiric (Tuesday), and Oneiric with Precise (Monday and Thursday)
<dpm> kelemengabor, thanks. Let me try to look at it now...
<kelemengabor> dpm: wait a second, we have a Natty langpack update scheduled for next week
<kelemengabor> can disabling Natty updates cause any problem with this?
<dpm> kelemengabor, hm, good point. I wonder whether we should just go with the contents of last week's natty PPA for the update (if we drop the natty exports today). In any case, it should not interfere with changes in the schedule today. What we can do as well is to request a manual export for natty next week, but I'm not sure it's worth the trouble
<kelemengabor> also, this is going to be the fifth update, don't we want to make this a full update with new ubuntu-docs and gnome-user-docs packages?
<kelemengabor> for example, my team has just finished updating g-u-d, based on the Oneiric ubuntu-docs translation...
<kelemengabor> (what a coincidence! :))
<dpm> kelemengabor, ok, let's request a manual export next week, then. However, we should give the ubuntu-docs team a heads up to do a package upload.
<dpm> a manual _full_ export, I meant
<kelemengabor> great :)
<dpm> I've now set up the schedules and given a heads up to LP people and to pitti.
<jokerdino_> so, the opening ceremony is getting close!
<dpm> kelemengabor, when you open the translations, can you set the focus to precise straight away as well, please?
<kelemengabor> of course
<kelemengabor> mdke: Do you think it is possible from your side to upload new documentation packages for Natty?
<jokerdino_> BBL. good luck with the opening. :)
<dpm> oh, I forgot mdke is here too, which is handy :)
<kelemengabor> absolutely, given that he is listening - so why not give it a try? :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, I think we're all set. Do you want to do the honours?
<dpm> ... drum roll ...
<kelemengabor> click-click...
<dpm> :)
<kelemengabor> Precise translations are visible to everyone. Import queue is active.
<kelemengabor> Launchpad currently recommends translating Precise.
<dpm> \o/
 * dpm hears the sound of fireworks
<kelemengabor> :)
<dpm> http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2011/12/13/ubuntu-precise-open-for-translation/
<trijntje> dpm: I noticed pitivi is high up on the list, will it be installed by default in precise?
<dpm> trijntje, hmm, I can't tell you off the top of my head. Probably not, thanks for the heads up and if you see any other priorities needing changes, just let us know!
<trijntje> dpm: Is there a list of default software somewhere? I also noticed banshee is in there and not rhythmbox, but I believe it should be the other way around
<dpm> trijntje, we get the list from the manifest file on the cd (in cdimage.ubuntu.com). Banshee and Rhythmbox are on my radar, taking care of them now...
<trijntje> dpm: computerjanitor has also been removed. I'm not sure about evolution, its no longer default, but many people will use it, and the alternative isn't translatable through launchpad anyway
<dpm> thanks trijntje, I'm taking note of these
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-14
<dpm> good morning all
<TLE> good morning
<TLE> I have ruthlessly stolen you post from FB, hope it is ok ;)
<sagaci> thanks for the precise opening
<sagaci> i was so sick of seeing, this series is not available yet
<kelemengabor> is it just me, or the colored bars are gone from the statistics pages for you too? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/hu
<TLE> I have colored bars
<kelemengabor> TLE: oh, now I have them back too :)
<TLE> must have been a temp. glitch
<dpm> kelemengabor, you broke Launchpad! :P
<kelemengabor> :(
<kelemengabor> btw, bug 904012 says that the stats are broken in precise too
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 904012 in ubuntu-translations "Translation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904012
<kelemengabor> strange, because I just approved some suggestions for precise, and the stats were updated for those (after a few minutes)
<dpm> kelemengabor, I think it might have to do with the stats from imported translations too. If memory serves right, stats for translations done using the web are updated instantly, but those imported from uploads are updated weekly (I might be wrong here)
<kelemengabor> well, that would explain it... but why is it so? and since when?
<dpm> I think it's been always like this. My guess is that when you do a translation online LP gets a notification for a string's status being updated straight away, whereas with imports you get everything in a batch (again, pure guess, I don't know the inner workings in detail)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-15
<dpm> good morning all
<sagaci> hi dpm
<dpm> hey sagaci :)
<andrejz> hello! does anyone happen to know where are the translations for timezones (when once chooses it's location) located (which package)?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: you mean in the installer?
<andrejz> yes
<andrejz> there is some error in the translations for kubuntu 11.10
<andrejz> and i am looking thrgough translation project
<andrejz> to find the package
<kelemengabor> hm, maybe one of the iso-* domains
<kelemengabor> 3166?
<kelemengabor> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/ubiquity/precise/view/head:/ubiquity/tz.py
<andrejz> basically if you click on any of the ex-yugoslavia countries are named serbia
<andrejz> for some people that's quite sensitive
<kelemengabor> andrejz: I can imagine :\
<andrejz> do we use launchpad version of translation project version
<kelemengabor> please file a bug about that, I have no idea how the map works
<kelemengabor> for the iso domains, I think the upstream is used
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/iso-codes/+pots/iso-639
<kelemengabor> yup, this says
<kelemengabor> These translations do not go into language-packs, since they are needed  before language-packs are even installed. Also, translations done in  Launchpad will not go into the iso-codes package as a patch. So, please  submit translations for your language back to upstream
<kelemengabor> I have no idea why are these templates translatable here then, but that's my problem :(
<andrejz> hm, what should report bug against ? the installer itself?
<andrejz> hm, kubuntu 11.10 ships iso-code 3.27-1, but i cannot find that version in upstream to check it
<kelemengabor> http://pkg-isocodes.alioth.debian.org/downloads/
<kelemengabor> maybe here?
<kelemengabor> http://translationproject.org/domain/iso_3166.html - or here?
<andrejz> hm everything seemt to be ok
<andrejz> but still it looks like this - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/velika-srbija.jpg
<andrejz> which package should i report the bug against?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: I think ubiquity is it
<kelemengabor> or at least, its developers should know which :)
<dpm> andrejz, kelemengabor, I didn't know we were loading translations for the timezones, at least in the Ubuntu installer (haven't tried the Kubuntu one). While we generally get translations from the iso-codes packages, I think Ubiquity gets the country names in those selectors from geonames.org, but I thought it got them in English
<dpm> I think there are available translations in geonames.org, but Ubiquity is not yet using them
<dpm> all this needs double-checking, I haven't been looking at Ubiquity for a while
<andrejz> hm
<andrejz> i just reported a bug against ubiquity about this
<andrejz> it's strange
<andrejz> because nowhere (neitehr iso condes or geonames.org) are translations for all ex-yugoslavia republics translated serbia
<kelemengabor> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/ubiquity/precise/view/head:/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py says that the data are coming from http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com
<kelemengabor> but where gets this the data from?
<dpm> I've just asked ev on #ubuntu-installer
<andrejz> dpm any info?
<dpm> <cjwatson> looks like iso-codes to me
<dpm>  iso-codes doesn't seem to have the offending translations as such though
<dpm>  and ubiquity.templates looks right
<dpm>  perplexing; I guess it must be a ubiquity code bug rather than a translation bug
<dpm>  I'm doing other things right now, though - please file a bug and tell me the number, and I'll milestone it to try to avoid forgetting about it
<dpm> andrejz, could you tell me the bug number? ^^
<andrejz> sure
<andrejz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/904770
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 904770 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Slovenia is not on the list of countries in time zone window (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<andrejz> image is attached
<andrejz> obviously Srbija = Serbia
<andrejz> Srbija is displayed no matter on which ex_Yugoslavia republic one clicks
<andrejz> So I think it's something systematic in the installer or the way queries are made since i couldn't find one misreference in the po files (iso codes) - i checked the same version as in kubuntu 11.10 manifest
<dpm> thanks andrejz
<andrejz> i logged into ubuntu installer and can explain stuff to the developer
<dpm> Colin did say in his reply that right now he's working on something else, though :) ^^
<andrejz> ok, hopefully it will be fixed by alpha 2
<andrejz> that is good enough for me
<artnay> hmm. ubuntu-help and kubuntu's help seem to be translatable in ubuntu project (precise series) although they don't exist in ubuntu-docs nor kubuntu-docs
<artnay> I thought the idea was to disable those in ubuntu project or at least have them hidden
<artnay> also, shouldn't rhythmbox have a higher priority? it's quite well "hidden" at the moment
<artnay> dpm: ping
<kelemengabor> artnay: yes, it was the idea that translating ubuntu-docs at two places only adds confusion, but that was my idea and dpm & others voted me down. so you can translate it there too :)
<kelemengabor> and rb should have higher priority
<artnay> kelemengabor: I hope the message sharing will work
<kelemengabor> sure, it does
<dpm> artnay, that's the idea: to use message sharing
<dpm> it's strange that the upstream project doesn't have a precise series yet, if there have been precise uploads
<artnay> do you have any ETA when we can expect ubuntu-docs for precise to be available?
<artnay> dpm: that's what I was thinking. it currently seems to be identical to oneiric
<dpm> artnay, that's something the ubuntu-docs can much better answer than we. mdke, are you around? ^
<artnay> dpm: do you know if more u1 products will be translatable this round? I was thinking the site itself, mobile clients etc.
<artnay> also ubuntu-sso would be nice to have translated
<kelemengabor> artnay: and the Windows client would be nice too...
<artnay> kelemengabor: oh, forgot that. true. translations would be something that dropbox doesn't offer.
<artnay> nice to see gnome-online-accounts in precise
<dpm> hm... I thought the Win client was translatable, at least that was the intention when it was starting to be developed
<kelemengabor> dpm: last time I checked, it was a PyQt application, with QtDesigner ui files, and with some .py source files having gettext calls, and an empty po/ dir
<kelemengabor> so it was pretty much in a half-baked format
<dpm> ok, another thing to look into...
<zehrique> Hi there! Can someone solve a question regarding Upstream translations? I'm a reviewer, member of pt_BR translation team.
<kelemengabor> zehrique: go ahead
<zehrique> kelemengabor, the "In upstream" translations have precedence over the current translation? I.E.: "Y" (Yes) in English -> "S" (Sim) in pt_BR; but there is an upstream translation defined as "Y". What happens with the pt_BR translation?
<kelemengabor> no, always the current translation is used
<kelemengabor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/TranslationsPrecedence
<kelemengabor> this explains it in detail
<zehrique> Hmm... There is a pt_BR user telling us that our translation is not being honored. What shoul we do? He filled a bug report a year ago.
<kelemengabor> which bug exactly?
<zehrique> I will paste its link here. Just a moment.
<kelemengabor> my experience is that LP works as it is written on the above wiki page
<zehrique> Yes! Mine too.
<zehrique> The BR is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/665327
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 665327 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "bad-translation-on-do-release-upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kelemengabor> so your translation takes precedence, with the exception that a previously untranslated strings newly imported upstream translation overwrites the LP-specific version
<zehrique> Yes, I agree with you but it seems that we are having the same problem again.
<zehrique> He changed the status to Incomplete. It should be Solved. I took a look at the code and everything seems OK.
<kelemengabor> incomplete means: if you do not give any further information about this problem, we will forget it in two months. If you cannot reproduce it anymore, you should do nothing, if you can, tell us how.
<kelemengabor> so nothing to worry about, if this is not a problem anymore :)
<zehrique> OK, kelemengabor. Thanks for your help! :)
<zehrique> I'll try to contact the user asking him if he can reproduce the bug again (or tell me how to try it by myself).
<kelemengabor> zehrique: I think it can be checked by running the do-release-upgrade command
<kelemengabor> it should ask you some question ending in "Continuar [sN]", what happens if you press s?
<zehrique> Well, I'm not currently using Ubuntu. I'm on Mac OS X, but I'll try it on Virtual Box.
 * zehrique feels ashamed :P
<kelemengabor> :D
<kelemengabor> nevermind, I found it: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/update-manager/+pots/update-manager/hu/208/+translate and https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/update-manager/+pots/update-manager/hu/209/+translate
<kelemengabor> here, you can translate the short versions of y/n
<kelemengabor> obviously, you have to replace hu by pt_BR :)
<kelemengabor> so, here you should see an s for the translation of y,
<zehrique> Your translation is OK. But take a look at mine: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/update-manager/+pots/update-manager/pt_BR/208/+translate
<zehrique> :(
<kelemengabor> and this should match with the translation of string 206 and 215
<zehrique> Sure. I'm opening my VM righ now just for testing.
<kelemengabor> your translation is okay too - don't worry about the one "In upstream", it is not used!
<zehrique> OK! But... lets see.
<kelemengabor> hm, the bug was filed on 2010-10-22, and it was translated as "s" on 2010-10-23 - this should not be a problem on more recent versions, like Natty and Oneiric.
<zehrique> Yes.
<kelemengabor> cool. Do you have permission to set the bug to "Fix Released" ? :)
<zehrique> Yes! I have!
<kelemengabor> zehrique: so, please do the honors :)
<zehrique> ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-16
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-17
<sagaci> just a quick heads up that some of the packages are showing the wrong untranslated strings... for eg. postgresql-postgres is showing 3213 untranslated but when you open the strings, there's nothing to translate... along with about a dozen other packages
<kelemengabor> sagaci: I think it is bug #903532 that you see
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 903532 in launchpad "Translations statistics not being updated (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903532
<sagaci> yep looks like it
#ubuntu-translators 2012-12-15
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtpautomation/+imports
<teolemon> oops wrong window
#ubuntu-translators 2013-12-09
<happyaron> Gwaihir kelemengabor: do you think this weekend or next Monday is good time to open trusty translation?
<UbuPhillup> happyaron: yes!
<happyaron> UbuPhillup: I remember saucy's translation was opened at around Alpha 1, but I'm not sure if there is any discussion/schedule happened.
<happyaron> I'm interested in opening it at the mentioned time, but I'd like to check with people first...
<UbuPhillup> happyaron: i think it should not a problem, to open it then
<happyaron> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2013-12-11
<dpm> morning
<Geochr> good morning
<happyaron> morning
<happyaron> dpm: any thoughs on opening translation?
<dpm> morning happyaron, I just came back from holiday and I'm still catching up. But in summary, yes, it should be time to open them
<happyaron> dpm: take you time, I'll wait your email on the topic, and I can do the work if there is a procedure to follow.
<dpm> cool
#ubuntu-translators 2013-12-13
<henninge> !
<eyfour> Hi, everyone. I am trying to fix a bug that causes Ubuntu One (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1244314) from running on systems with Norwegian (nb) locale. This was caused by an erroneous translation (now corrected and approved in Launchpad). Is there any way to get this new translation into Saucy as a bug fix, so that Norwegian users may use Ubuntu One? Thanks.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244314 in Ubuntu Translations "Ubuntu one won't run in Ubuntu 13.10 [with Norwegian locale/language]" [Undecided,In progress]
<eyfour> correction: a bug that causes Ubuntu One **not** to run
<ypwong> eyfour, that needs someone to coordinate a stable update for language packs, which I don't see there's such a plan for saucy...
<eyfour> I see.
<eyfour> ypwong: could this be considered as a patch, though? Like the ones that are pushed every ~3 weeks? After all, it does break Ubuntu One completely for anyone using the mentioned locale.
<eyfour> ypwong: never mind, you answered it already.
<dpm> eyfour, I'll try to schedule a langpack update for next week
<eyfour> dpm: That would be excellent. Many thanks for your help! :)
<dpm> eyfour, no worries, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2013-December/006361.html
#ubuntu-translators 2015-12-09
<__tihox> Hi, I've created some reboot/shutdown/logout starters according to bug [http://launchpad.net/bugs/1403293] . How can it get translated in time for the Xenial release?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1403293 in unity-lens-applications "Unity Dash can't understand "logout", "reboot", or "shutdown"" [Low,Triaged]
#ubuntu-translators 2015-12-11
<ID175924853> aGV5LCB3aGF0Y2hhIHRyYW5zbGF0aW5nPyB3aGF0J3MgdWJ1bnR1Pw==
<ID175924853> aGV5Pw==
<ID175924853> ayBieWU=
<ID175924854> ayBieWU=
<ID175924854> ayBieWU=
<ID175924854> ayBieWU=
<ID175924854> ayBieWU=
<ID175924854> ayBieWU=
<ID175924854> ayBieWU=
<ID175924854> ayBieWU=
<ID175924854> ayBieWU=
<ID175924854> ayBieWU=
<ID175924854> ayBieWU=
<ID175924854> ayBieWU=
<ID175924854> ayBieWU=
<ID175924854> ayBieWU=
<ID175924854> bgdhfgh
<ID175924854> dsghsdf
<ID175924854> ds
<ID175924854> f
<ID175924854> gbsd
<ID175924854> d
<ID175924854> df
<ID175924854> dsf
<ID175924854> bbb
<ID175924854> sg
<ID175924854> bgfg
<ID175924854> gf
<ID175924854> bsd
<ID175924854> dg
#ubuntu-translators 2015-12-12
<ArtyomIsFlash> hey
